# new issues



## tkdan (Dec 2, 2008)

W & I have been picking up the pieces sense her EA. We have made great progress through marriage counsuling. We have resolved so many issues over a fairly short amont of time.
The problem is the wife of the man she had the EA with will not leave it alone. She kept calling and harrassing me so we had our numbers changed. Then she sent some harrassing emails to my wife. Now she apparently involved a mutual friend by telling them everything. Problem is we have protected the kids from all of this but now that she involved a third party I'm not sure if we will be able to keep the kids from hearing things we do not want them to hear. This is not a good situation at all. We really thought this was behind us and the kids would not have to suffer because of it. Now I fear this will happen. Sorry just needed to vent and get it off my chest.


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

I would sit and talk to your kids not tell them details of it but talk to them its better if they have a understanding from the parents then hear rumors from other people.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

I don't know how old your kids are, but I would cross that brigde if it comes to that...in other words, if your kids catch wind of something and ask, you can prepare what you will say and leave it very high level...yes, your mom was friends with mr. so-and-so and mrs. so-and-so was upset about it...if they hear it from you, they will likely believe since you know, there's not much to it. I'm glad you and your wife are moving forward quickly and hope the fallout from the EA settles down for you soon.


----------



## tkdan (Dec 2, 2008)

> I'm glad you and your wife are moving forward quickly and hope the fallout from the EA settles down for you soon.


Thanks! We have agreed with our counsulor that the EA is a non-issue from now on. As far as we are concerned the past is the past. The direction our marriage has gone is nothing short of a miracle.

Two of our kids are old enough to understand the situation. They are the ones I worry about. We all have kids the same age going to the same schools.

I would rather not have to tell them unless it come to that.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

sunflower said:


> I would sit and talk to your kids not tell them details of it but talk to them its better if they have a understanding from the parents then hear rumors from other people.


:iagree:


----------

